# Cyclone rake



## Kramrush (Aug 13, 2004)

Has anyone tried this product: www.cyclonerake.com ?
It doesn't look any different than my 20 year old TRACVAC but it does say it sucks up wet grass. I am just wondering if it really does.
Mark


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Mark
There was a thread on this a few days ago. Check turf trade news section, there is a thread on cyclone rake and another on the agri-fab mow n vac.

I have the agri fab 8hp chipper mow n vac. I think it works great. I know it'll suck up wet matted leaves, so I don't think wet grass would be a problem.


----------



## Kramrush (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks for the link. There is a pretty impressive and lengthy review of this sort of equipment there. I don't venture too far away from the Bolens or n series sections of this site. Maybe I should!
Mark


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Mark
At the top of the page when you first come onto to TF, there is a box that says "there have been ----new threads and ----new posts since your last visit. Below is a link to "view new posts'. From ther you will see all the new stuff in whatever section it happens to be. Another option is to the right of that same page, there is a box that gives threads for a certain amount of days.
Check out the rest when you get a chance. There are on going topics about animals, farming, home repairs, cars/trucks, etc.
Bob

ps
I'm sure we would all like to hear how these units work on bolens models.


----------

